# Men do you beat your woman?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That's not actually true. It's actually 50/50 it's just that women actually get hurt.


I have met a few woman that was so mean that they should be beaten. And I have met a few men that would never hurt a woman in the least no matter what she did.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That's not actually true. It's actually 50/50 it's just that women actually get hurt.


Oh sorry, I forgot men don't feel pain. My bad.

And nobody _should _be beaten.

Is everyone gone crazy on this forum or what?


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That's not actually true. It's actually 50/50 it's just that women actually get hurt.


Hm, I ask: When was the last time you spent time as a male in an emotionally abusive, one-sided relationship?

Because it's pretty shitty man.


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot men don't feel pain. My bad.


exactly what i was going to say


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld do you mean that women show their hurt unlike men who hide theirs? Or do you mean that men are not capable of getting hurt?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I have met a few woman that was so mean that they should be beaten. And I have met a few men that would never hurt a woman in the least no matter what she did.


Okay that's just dumb, no one should ever been beaten!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot men don't feel pain. My bad.
> 
> And nobody _should _be beaten.
> 
> Is everyone gone crazy on this forum or what?





Hermes said:


> exactly what i was going to say





Psilocin said:


> Hm, I ask: When was the last time you spent time as a male in an emotionally abusive, one-sided relationship?
> 
> Because it's pretty shitty man.


Okay, what I mean is both sexes are dishing out abuse equally ( I was only speaking of physical ). But men are stronger, and normally end up actually hurting there partner. As for the other kinds of abuse, I wasn't talking about it. I learned that in one of my sociology classes, it was a study that was done. If I find my notes all try to post them.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, it is _not_ rare to find a man or a woman who doesn't abuse. Let's just get that straight. Where are you all living??? I suggest you get the hell out of there mentally and physically. And you better knock that mentality off, otherwise you could get with the next loser simply because he doesn't "abuse" you. 

Plus, the idea for a woman to think "most men abuse" is going to keep her unhappy and in an overprotective fear bubble for the rest of her life. You will close yourself off to possibilities. You can't fear and be intimate at the same time. You need to "let go".

I apologize to them for generalizations made on this thread.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Abuse is one of those subject that are "taboo". People don't want to discuss it openely and people don't want to admit to abuse in relationships. That is why it should be brough out in the open to be discussed. Even if people don't admit to abusing or being abused at least the topic is out in the open.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Where do you see the line of verbal / emotional abuse? <---- directed at everyone.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Plus, the idea for a woman to think "most men abuse" is going to keep her unhappy and in an overprotective fear bubble for the rest of her life. You will close yourself off to possibilities. You can't fear and be intimate at the same time. You need to "let go".


That's the whole purpose behind militant feminists pushing the idea all men are abusive.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> That's the whole purpose behind militant feminists pushing the idea all men are abusive.


Well, if you would have read the link I gave to you, you would have seen my thoughts on that very subject. 

Btw, how long are you staying sick? Eat some chicken soup already...


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh man. The stupid, immature, ridiculous assholes beat women. Thankfully, they are not everywhere. I don't think nice males are rare, it's just that the nice people tend to attract predators...? Idk.
Men get abused too, and it's horrible since society looks down on abused men. :| Well, it's true that women are generally hurt more by being abused by the more physically endowed man. But still. Urgh.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Only if they ask me.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hitting is wrong. Neither partner should use any physical intimidation. Ever. Men shouldn't tolerate it from women either. Some women seem to not understand that if their man lets himself get hit eventually he's going to start hitting back. A lot of wifebeaters start out by "manfully" standing up to physical abuse from the "weaker sex" which they are just supposed to just laugh off. It's funny when she slaps the back of your head and calls you stupid and laughs, right? It won't be as funny the second time. Even less the third. Eventually she'll get a right hook to the face in response and then the law might get involved. 

So no hitting. Ever.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes Dear.Funny about your pic there SlowPoke.That character in the movie."Wild of Heart"Was a porno star, woman hating, Psychopath who commits crimes and is also a murderer.But i guess it is never ok to hit a woman.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Where do you see the line of verbal / emotional abuse? <---- directed at everyone.


There is no line. Any woman can claim anything said to her is emotionally abusive and be believed. It doesn't even need to be said. It can be in what is not said. Or just a gesture. Or an odd look. Or a look so normal that it is odd.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

If I feel like I have to beat my woman, I wouldn't have her as my girlfriend to begin with. Such relationships just won't work. It would've ended way before it gets to that point. So yeah, I would never beat my woman.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Hitting is wrong. Neither partner should use any physical intimidation. Ever. Men shouldn't tolerate it from women either. Some women seem to not understand that if their man lets himself get hit eventually he's going to start hitting back. A lot of wifebeaters start out by "manfully" standing up to physical abuse from the "weaker sex" which they are just supposed to just laugh off. It's funny when she slaps the back of your head and calls you stupid and laughs, right? It won't be as funny the second time. Even less the third. Eventually she'll get a right hook to the face in response and then the law might get involved.
> 
> So no hitting. Ever.


Very wise words. There are some rotten to the core woman out there. And they can grate on a mans nerves after a while. The best way is not only no hitting but an agreement to work out problems or differences in a totally non abusive manor.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kevin INFJ said:


> Yes Dear.Funny about your pic there SlowPoke.That character in the movie."Wild of Heart"Was a porno star, woman hating, Psychopath who commits crimes and is also a murderer.But i guess it is never ok to hit a woman.


No. 

Did you ever see Bobby Peru hit a woman? Didn't think so. 

He also died with pair of pantyhose on his head, which shows his inner sensitivity to the feminine.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you Rayne and Lara Croft.Thank you for being objective.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Kevin INFJ said:


> Thank you Rayne and Lara Croft.Thank you for being objective.


Objective?

I don't give a fuck about either of your problems towards each other. I take the cake.

Now I shall leave this freaky ass thread with my cake.


*unsubscribes*


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

No would never do that, the most i'll do is shout and/or storm out, besides she's more likely to beat me anyway :crazy:


----------



## ljoy65 (Aug 30, 2010)

Who needs that shit at this point in our lives now anyway?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Pretty sure my husband's too afraid of me, to consider such an act.


----------

